
Show HN: Tech Productivity – A Newsletter for Techs Who Want to Get Stuff Done - ImpressiveWebs
https://techproductivity.co/
======
osmyn
I enjoy lists of helpful tools for devs; signed up.

------
kkarakk
why does clicking subscribe lag a bit and then clear all the input fields? i
was subscribed but it is odd behaviour

edit: got two emails too

~~~
ImpressiveWebs
I think you must have clicked the submit button more than once. I'm using an
embedded form from MailChimp, but one thing I don't like is that it displays a
small "submitted" message at the bottom. So maybe you didn't notice that,
which cleared the fields, then you submitted it again? I'll try to improve it
regardless, thanks for the feedback.

------
ckdarby
Looks nearly exactly the same as the newsletter I run,
[https://techatscale.com](https://techatscale.com)

~~~
ImpressiveWebs
Interesting. Mine is solely focused on Productivity though, so it seems a lot
more specific whereas yours seems to be about tech in general. I also run Web
Tools Weekly[1], and this new one is more of spin-off of the other one, which
also included productivity tools, but not articles.

1\. [https://webtoolsweekly.com/](https://webtoolsweekly.com/)

~~~
kkarakk
do you only focus on web? any links to a newsletter for device/embedded
focused devs?

~~~
ImpressiveWebs
I often include a "Mobile Tools" category, which will include tools for React
Native and other mobile stuff, but it's not too common. You can also try:

[https://mobiledevweekly.com/](https://mobiledevweekly.com/)

By Cooperpress. I don't know of any other mobile specific ones off the top of
my head.

